# AJT17's Cubing Progression: Trying to become #1 in my state



## AJT17 (Oct 8, 2022)

I guess the time has come to do a progression thread. I currently average around 17 to 19 seconds, and I know all PLL but the G perms, and I know 2 look OLL with 3 other OLL algs memorized. I really think I should learn the G perms and get it over with, and I am unsure what I should do with OLL. My cross execution is somewhat decent, but I struggle with planning everything during inspection. Also my F2L is not that good, I think, I struggle with tracking pieces, and looking for other pairs when solving another pair. Any tips and other help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## AJT17 (Oct 8, 2022)

Which of the G perms should I learn first?


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Oct 8, 2022)

AJT17 said:


> Which of the G perms should I learn first?


Did I hear someone say "wide GC FTW"?

R2' u' R U' R U R' u R2 f R' f'


----------



## LBr (Oct 8, 2022)

AJT17 said:


> Which of the G perms should I learn first?


It honestly doesn’t matter just pick one and go for that


----------



## AJT17 (Oct 8, 2022)

DuckubingCuber347 said:


> Did I hear someone say "wide GC FTW"?
> 
> R2' u' R U' R U R' u R2 f R' f'


That is an interesting algorithm, where do you hold the headlights to solve it


----------



## Nooby-Cuber (Oct 8, 2022)

AJT17 said:


> That is an interesting algorithm, where do you hold the headlights to solve it


The left


----------



## LBr (Oct 8, 2022)

Nooby-Cuber said:


> The left


Yeah but you hold the block in the back which I personally find annoying


----------



## espeed (Oct 9, 2022)

As a beginner the block was important for me to recognize the G perms. Headlights always on left was good. But finding the alg that fits u best is far more important in the long run


----------



## AJT17 (Oct 10, 2022)

DuckubingCuber347 said:


> Did I hear someone say "wide GC FTW"?
> 
> R2' u' R U' R U R' u R2 f R' f'


Do you have any other algorithms for the other G perms? Or only that unique one for Gc


----------



## AJT17 (Oct 11, 2022)

I think I have learned the wide Gc perm, and now I just need to do some practice solves to see if I can recognize and execute it.


----------



## AJT17 (Oct 11, 2022)

Is this a good algorithm for Gb perm
F' U' F R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2


----------



## LBr (Oct 11, 2022)

AJT17 said:


> Is this a good algorithm for Gb perm
> F' U' F R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2


I use that as the RUD alg has too many regrips for me


----------



## AJT17 (Oct 11, 2022)

LBr said:


> I use that as the RUD alg has too many regrips for me


Ok, I will learn this one then, thanks


----------



## AJT17 (Oct 11, 2022)

Are there any good Ga, or Gd perms that don't have rotations and don't use D moves that I could learn?


----------



## LBr (Oct 11, 2022)

AJT17 said:


> Ok, I will learn this one then, thanks


If you said you were going to learn RUD you may have misunderstood what I said before


----------



## AJT17 (Oct 11, 2022)

LBr said:


> If you said you were going to learn RUD you may have misunderstood what I said before


No I understood, I am going to learn this one (F' U' F R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2)


----------



## LBr (Oct 11, 2022)

Ok cool I got that wrong sorry. All I have to say is with the wide movers fingertricks and execution are key


AJT17 said:


> No I understood, I am going to learn this one (F' U' F R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2)


@ruffleduck the king of g perms might also help


----------



## AJT17 (Oct 14, 2022)

Is there any easy OLL or F2L cases that I should learn, and are easy to recognize


----------



## AJT17 (Oct 14, 2022)

Also is winter variation worth learning?


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Oct 14, 2022)

watch these vids


----------



## AJT17 (Oct 14, 2022)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> watch these vids


Alright, thanks I will watch those soon


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Oct 14, 2022)

For F2L, everything of it is easy, as the algs are short. just learn intuitive and learn cases for the ones you're having problem with

Ths is my reduction method:

Algorítmos de speedcubing

You learn the basic cases then proceed to learn cases that reduce to the past learned cases

as you progress you'll know how to solve the final part then it's less things to learn


----------



## AJT17 (Oct 14, 2022)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> For F2L, everything of it is easy, as the algs are short. just learn intuitive and learn cases for the ones you're having problem with
> 
> Ths is my reduction method:
> 
> ...


That is really cool, seeing different cases being able to reduce to another more familiar case, I think I might use some of those algs, thanks


----------



## Nooby-Cuber (Oct 14, 2022)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> For F2L, everything of it is easy, as the algs are short. just learn intuitive and learn cases for the ones you're having problem with
> 
> Ths is my reduction method:
> 
> ...


why is inserting with a normal insert except rotationless favored here over a sledgehammer? I've always found sledgehammer to be faster


----------



## Nooby-Cuber (Oct 14, 2022)

Nooby-Cuber said:


> why is inserting with a normal insert except rotationless favored here over a sledgehammer? I've always found sledgehammer to be faster


Oh I misspoke. I meant why is a rotationless F move insert (F' U F) favored over a sledgehammer?


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Oct 15, 2022)

Nooby-Cuber said:


> Oh I misspoke. I meant why is a rotationless F move insert (F' U F) favored over a sledgehammer?


welp if I put the other way some people would ask the same thing


----------



## EthanMCuber (Oct 15, 2022)

Just learn Ga and Gb together and Gc and Gd together. Ga is Gb backwards, Gc is Gd backwards.


----------



## AJT17 (Oct 18, 2022)

I just did a bunch of OLL and PLL solves on Jperm.net, and I average around 1.4 seconds for OLL, so probably 2.2-2.5 with recognition, and for PLL I averaged around 1.85 seconds, so probably 2.3-2.6 with recognition, and together I would have an average of around 5 seconds for Last Layer, so I spend around 8-10 seconds on F2L, and around 1-2 seconds on Cross.
Edit: for OLL and PLL I only timed the algs I knew, so it would probably take more than 5 seconds to do both.


----------



## AJT17 (Oct 19, 2022)

These are currently all of the OLL's that I know 45 33 44 43 51 37 27 26 25 24 23 22 21 57 28, and these are from Jperm.net
I am also planning to learn OLL's 20 55 48 35 31 32 5 6 52 56 sometime soon.


----------



## AJT17 (Oct 22, 2022)

I just got my first 10 second solve, I am pretty happy with it, but hopefully soon I can get a sub ten single.
I am gonna take a guess and say that I will get a sub 10 single on November 16.

Generated By csTimer on 2022-10-21
single: 10.779

Time List:
6878. 10.779 D' R2 B D' F' L B L' R2 B' U2 F' L2 D2 L2 B' D2 R2 B2 D


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Oct 22, 2022)

AJT17 said:


> I just got my first 10 second solve, I am pretty happy with it, but hopefully soon I can get a sub ten single.
> I am gonna take a guess and say that I will get a sub 10 single on November 16.
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2022-10-21
> ...


take my advice, and start recording all your solves.
if you get an oll or pll skip, (or a LL skip) you can have a sub10

I regret not filming any of my sub10 solves ;_; sadge


----------



## AJT17 (Oct 22, 2022)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> take my advice, and start recording all your solves.
> if you get an oll or pll skip, (or a LL skip) you can have a sub10
> 
> I regret not filming any of my sub10 solves ;_; sadge


I recently got a mini tripod for my phone, so I will try to start recording some of my solves.


----------



## AJT17 (Oct 23, 2022)

I just completed an epic number of solves, and here are my averages for it


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Oct 23, 2022)

AJT17 said:


> I just completed an epic number of solves, and here are my averages for it
> View attachment 20998


I like how the session mean has a 69 too


----------



## AJT17 (Oct 23, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> I like how the session mean has a 69 too


I didn't even notice that, very cool.


----------



## AJT17 (Oct 25, 2022)

Something interesting that I just noticed is that my 2x2 average at home is around 6-7 seconds, but my 2x2 average in comp is 5.14 seconds, and I can barely get any 5 second solves at home.


----------



## AJT17 (Oct 26, 2022)

A couple of weeks ago I changed how I do my Rb perm, I use R2 F R U R U' R' F' (R U2 R' U2) R, I previously did the R2 at the beginning as R2, but I recently switched to R2', and that has made my Rb perm significantly faster.


----------



## Nooby-Cuber (Oct 29, 2022)

AJT17 said:


> A couple of weeks ago I changed how I do my Rb perm, I use R2 F R U R U' R' F' (R U2 R' U2) R, I previously did the R2 at the beginning as R2, but I recently switched to R2', and that has made my Rb perm significantly faster.


*W h a t*
You just made me not hate Rb perms


----------



## AJT17 (Nov 3, 2022)

I think I am going to start working on 2x2, and learning Ortega. I already know 2/5 algs of PBL, and they don't seem to be that difficult. OLL doesn't seem too bad as it is basically just like OLL from 3x3, so I know 6/7 of them.


----------



## AJT17 (Nov 4, 2022)

I just got a sub 14 ao5, I am very happy to have gotten this, and getting two 11 second solves in a row was extremely lucky for me
I also got a mo3 of 12.303 because of the two 11's
Generated By csTimer on 2022-11-04
avg of 5: 13.839

Time List:
7467. 18.112 B' D' L2 B2 F2 U' L2 R2 D' L2 D2 F L D B R' B' L B' U 
7468. 11.081 R L2 U2 B' R2 U2 F' R2 D2 U2 B' U2 D R2 U2 F' L F D 
7469. 11.754 U' B2 D' U2 B2 U2 B2 R2 U B2 R2 L' B' R' D B' R2 F D R2 
7470. 14.073 B2 F2 U2 L2 R2 D B2 D2 B2 L2 F L F R D2 F2 D B F 
7471. 15.691 L F' R2 B2 R D F B' U' F D2 B' R2 F D2 F' D2 B' U2


----------



## AJT17 (Nov 16, 2022)

Over the next 2 years before my graduation I am going to attempt to become #1 in my state. I am going to have to beat a 10.58 average by Mario Flores. First I will go for sub 15, then proceed from there.


----------



## AJT17 (Nov 16, 2022)

My plan for achieving #1 in my state
Gradually learn more OLL's and finish off the G perms
Work on getting consistent sub 1 cross
Improving F2L
Possibly learn color neutrality

In the next month or two I will work on improving my cross.


----------



## Jorian Meeuse (Nov 16, 2022)

AJT17 said:


> and finish off the G perms


I guess that results in never getting a G perm ever again, nice gameplan!


----------



## AJT17 (Nov 16, 2022)

Updated list of OLL's learned
45 33 6 5 44 43 32 31 51 37 35 20 27 26 25 24 23 22 21 57 28 46
OLL's learning
56 55 52 34 36 38


----------



## AJT17 (Nov 17, 2022)

Just got a sub 15 ao12
I am very happy about this, and I hope to be able to get these solve consistently soon

Generated By csTimer on 2022-11-17
avg of 12: 14.991

Time List:
8153. 16.513 R D L' R2 D2 U' B2 D' R2 F2 L2 U' R2 U' B' R F U L' D' L' 
8154. 13.374 F' U' L U2 L' D2 U2 B2 L R2 D2 R2 B R' F L2 R F' D 
8155. 15.793 B2 R2 D L2 B2 D2 F2 U F2 D' F2 U2 R' B D R F' L' B' L2 U2 
8156. 14.369 L2 B2 D' R2 D B2 U' R2 D L2 R' F D B L U F2 R2 D' B2 
8157. 18.460 D' B D' R' L2 D B2 L F' D2 R2 L2 F2 U' B2 U R2 D2 L2 B2 D2 
8158. 13.063 F2 D2 L2 R2 D L2 U L2 F2 D' U F U' L2 B R2 D2 L' F' U R 
8159. 13.757 D' B R' B2 D R2 U' B L2 D2 F2 U2 R' B2 R U2 R' U2 L2 
8160. 13.009 R' F L2 U R2 F L2 U' R B U2 F U2 L2 D2 L2 B' R2 L2 D2 L2 
8161. 15.136 D' B' U L2 B2 R2 F2 U' B2 U' L2 B2 U' R' B D2 U F L2 R 
8162. 16.436 L2 U2 F' R2 B' D2 F L2 F U2 D L2 R2 F' D' L B' U B' 
8163. 19.020 B' D2 L U' L2 F' R' U' B' D' R2 D L2 D B2 U R2 F2 B2 
8164. 13.002 U2 F2 U2 R2 B2 L2 B F2 D2 U' L U R2 D' F2 L2 B2 R F'


----------



## AJT17 (Nov 24, 2022)

Is the tornado v3 flagship version a good cube for OH, if there is a better cube, which one?


----------



## AJT17 (Nov 26, 2022)

I have just learned a more optimal way to do F in OH, and I think it will help improve my times and reduce rotations


----------



## AJT17 (Nov 27, 2022)

I have identified some parts of my solves that I can improve upon. First I do too many rotations, especially during F2L, second my F2L is somewhat inefficient and could be easily improved, finally I need to work on my OLL recognition as I spend longer than what I need to identify a case. Another thing is that I often lack the motivation to improve, so I find myself identifying issues, but then leaving it at that, and not working on them.

I am going to try to work on my motivation and ability to actually practice, so for everyday until 2023 I will work on one aspect of my solves that needs improving, then post what I learned that day on here.

Today I think I will take more time to plan out my cross and do some practice solves to find more efficient cross solutions.


----------



## AJT17 (Nov 27, 2022)

Here are 5 scrambles that I will give myself time to figure out a quick cross on
Let me know if there are other things I could improve upon and if there is a better cross solution I didn't see, it will help me out

L2 U2 L2 F' R2 D2 B' U2 F' L2 D2 R' U R D' R B' U2 R2 D
Cross: z2 y2 F' R' F' L' B L2 F D

R2 U2 B D2 B2 R2 F R2 U2 B2 U2 F2 L' D' R' F D B R2 B2 D2
Cross: z2 y2 R F' B' L' U' R2 D2

R2 D2 F2 R2 D' F2 U F2 L2 U' R2 U B' D' U2 B2 L' D U R F D2
Cross: z2 y F' L' U' R2 U2 B2

B2 L2 D2 B2 L2 D' B2 D U' B2 U' F2 R' B L F D' F D2 L2 B2
Cross: z2 y F' L R' F R U' B2

R2 F2 U B2 D2 F2 R2 D' F2 D' R2 U L' B2 U2 R D' F' L2 U R' U
Cross: z2 y' D F' L F2 R B' R'


----------



## AJT17 (Nov 27, 2022)

I just did an average of 25 after practicing better crosses for a little while.
I did slightly better than what I average normally, and hopefully with more practice I can get this to be comfortably sub 15

Generated By csTimer on 2022-11-27
avg of 25: 16.407

Time List:
8626. 14.771 B U2 F2 R2 B2 L B2 D2 L R' D2 B2 F' D U F L2 D F2 L'
8627. 16.887 D2 L2 B' R2 D2 F L2 B2 D2 R2 L' D U' R' F' D F' D' L2 D
8628. 17.637 U F2 L2 D2 F' L2 F2 U2 B D2 F U' L B' L2 R F D' R' B2
8629. 17.035 L' D' F2 U2 L2 F' L2 U2 B D2 U2 L2 F' D F' D2 L B2 U2 R2
8630. 13.090 B' L2 U L2 U L2 U2 R2 U' R2 U' B' L2 U R' D' B F D' U
8631. 15.953 B' R2 U' F2 L' F2 L D L' U2 D2 L2 D2 R2 B' R2 F U2 F
8632. 14.635 D R2 L2 B U' L D R L U B2 D R2 F2 D F2 L2 F2
8633. 17.948 B R2 D2 U2 B2 F D2 B R2 D2 U2 L B U2 L2 B' D L' R D2
8634. 17.240 R' L2 U2 F R2 U2 F' R2 U2 B F' D2 R' D U2 L2 B' U F' R
8635. 16.963 D B L2 U R' D2 B R' U F2 R D2 L2 F2 R' B2 U2 B2 R
8636. 16.711 R2 F2 U2 L2 D2 R2 B2 R2 U F2 D L D R2 D' U' B' L2 R' D' R
8637. 17.682 L D' F2 B U' L D' B D B2 R' D2 F2 L2 B2 R2 U2 B2
8638. 18.496 B2 D F' R F' B' L' F' U2 R2 B2 L2 F2 U L2 D L2 B2 D R2 F
8639. 16.812 L2 U2 L' D2 R B2 F2 U2 B2 R F2 R' U F2 R' D U' R2 B F' D
8640. 13.649 F' D2 F D2 L2 B2 U B2 R2 F2 U' L2 F2 R' F U B U R2
8641. 16.451 U' L' F' U' R2 F2 U F2 R2 D R2 U2 L2 U2 L F' D R B L' B2
8642. 13.639 F D R' U F' L D' R' D2 L' F2 L2 D2 L U2 R' F2 U2 L' B'
8643. 15.810 U' D F U2 L D2 B' U B F2 U B2 R2 B2 D R2 U2 D' R2 D2 B2
8644. 14.980 F R U R F B2 D B' R' F2 R' U2 B2 L D2 L2 B2 R' D2
8645. 19.290 L' B2 U2 F2 D R2 D2 F2 R2 B2 R2 U2 L B D' F D' R' U2 F'
8646. 16.774 D F U2 L2 F2 L2 B2 L U2 R F2 R D2 R' B U' L' R2 B' R U2
8647. 17.120 R2 U' L2 U' R2 D R2 D F2 D2 L2 F' L D R B L F D L2 B2
8648. 18.239 R U2 L B2 U2 R2 B2 D2 R' D2 R2 B D U B L R D B2 D
8649. 16.294 D2 L2 D L2 R2 B2 D' B2 D B L' D R2 U F U B' D' L2
8650. 14.957 U2 R' D2 B2 L B2 L D2 R2 B2 R' U F' U2 F2 U B' L U' R2


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Nov 28, 2022)

I am also trying to be the best in my state, but it's almost impossible in every single event.


----------



## AJT17 (Nov 28, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> I am also trying to be the best in my state, but it's almost impossible in every single event.


Which state is it?


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Nov 28, 2022)

AJT17 said:


> Which state is it?


California


----------



## EthanMCuber (Nov 28, 2022)

@LukeSolvesCubes You have top 100 for 2x2 single though. Pyra seems beatable.


----------



## AJT17 (Nov 28, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> California


That sucks, so many fast cubers you have to beat, and then Max


----------



## EthanMCuber (Nov 28, 2022)

AJT17 said:


> That sucks, so many fast cubers you have to beat, and then Max


But for Max there’s also a chance you get to meet him!


----------



## AJT17 (Nov 28, 2022)

EthanMCuber said:


> But for Max there’s also a chance you get to meet him!


That is one positive


----------



## AJT17 (Nov 28, 2022)

Day 2: I will continue to work on cross, and I plan to do a lot more untimed solves to get a better feel for planning the cross, and I won't write down my moves because I found that didn't help with visualizing the moves in my head.


----------



## AJT17 (Nov 28, 2022)

Today I did some timed but slow solves to help me get better with cross, and I think I am starting to understand how to make better crosses, and in the next couple of days I will work on shortening the amount of time I spend in inspection to be less than 15 seconds. I also worked on finding better F2L pairs as I struggle with F2L too.


----------



## AJT17 (Nov 30, 2022)

Today I am going to learn a couple more OLL's and practice my recognition for both OLL and PLL. I plan on learning OLL 49 and 50, and if I have time 36 and 38.


----------



## AJT17 (Dec 1, 2022)

I just relearned my Z perm to M U M2 U M2 U M U2 M2, and it has made it a lot faster, and I find Z perms more enjoyable now.


----------



## AJT17 (Dec 6, 2022)

What is the set of algorithms that solve the last F2L pair and makes the cross? Also would it be worth learning it.


----------



## AJT17 (Dec 6, 2022)

I think I might have found the algorithm set. I think it is VHLS and I think I will start practicing it.


----------



## AJT17 (Dec 6, 2022)

This was a surprise to say the least
I got a huge pb ao12, my previous best was 14.991
I am very happy with this, but the 18 and 16 second solves made this a little bit worse
Generated By csTimer on 2022-12-06
avg of 12: 13.832

Time List:
9700. 11.346 F2 D2 B2 D B2 R2 B2 R2 F2 D' R' F' D U' F' R F2 L2 D B
9701. 12.526 F L' F L2 B R D2 F' R2 L2 D2 F2 D R2 L2 D' B2 D B2 L'
9702. 13.268 B R2 B2 U R' B' R F L B2 L2 U2 R' F2 B2 R' F2 U2 R' D
9703. 18.333 F' L2 F R2 F2 D2 B' R2 F L2 B' L' D' R2 B D B U' L D R'
9704. 14.592 D' B2 U' L2 F2 L2 U2 B2 R2 D' R2 F2 R U2 F D B2 R' F' D' U
9705. 11.870 F2 L2 R2 F2 D L2 F2 U R2 B2 D' L2 B' R F2 D2 F' D B D'
9706. 13.570 R' U2 B2 R2 F R2 U2 B' U2 F R2 U2 F' U B2 R' B L2 U F2 L
9707. 15.444 F2 U2 L2 D2 F' U2 L2 B R2 B2 F L D L R B R' D' B2 D'
9708. 11.873 R U2 B' R2 L' U B D L' D F2 U' B2 R2 D' F2 L2 U F2 D2 R2
9709. 14.517 D' F2 D L2 D2 F2 L2 U2 B2 U' F' L2 U L B' L D' U2 F L
9710. 14.549 F2 U2 B2 U2 L' B2 F2 D2 L D2 U2 R2 F D' R' U2 B U2 B' U F
9711. 16.112 U' F D2 F' L2 U2 B' D2 B F L2 R2 U B2 R U B L R' B2


----------



## gsingh (Dec 6, 2022)

AJT17 said:


> I think I might have found the algorithm set. I think it is VHLS and I think I will start practicing it.


VHLS isn't worth it imo, ZBLS is the better version.


----------



## AJT17 (Dec 7, 2022)

gsingh said:


> VHLS isn't worth it imo, ZBLS is the better version.


How much more difficult is ZBLS, and do you have any alg sheets I could look at?


----------



## cuberswoop (Dec 7, 2022)

AJT17 said:


> How much more difficult is ZBLS, and do you have any alg sheets I could look at?


thing I made


----------



## AJT17 (Dec 7, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> thing I made


So ZBLS is basically making the cross while solving the last F2L in any case, as opposed to VHLS only being a paired F2L case and cross.


----------



## Isaiah Scott (Dec 7, 2022)

AJT17 said:


> I just completed an epic number of solves, and here are my averages for it
> View attachment 20998


yo nice


----------



## Cuber.Hello.com(: (Dec 7, 2022)

AJT17 said:


> I guess the time has come to do a progression thread. I currently average around 17 to 19 seconds, and I know all PLL but the G perms, and I know 2 look OLL with 3 other OLL algs memorized. I really think I should learn the G perms and get it over with, and I am unsure what I should do with OLL. My cross execution is somewhat decent, but I struggle with planning everything during inspection. Also my F2L is not that good, I think, I struggle with tracking pieces, and looking for other pairs when solving another pair. Any tips and other help would be greatly appreciated.


If you used a F2L tutorial on YouTube, stop it. I tried doing that, but it was confusing, hard to follow, and just hard to follow altogether. I quit that and taught myself how to do it. I'm not averaging as much as you are, but my F2L is definitely fast.


----------



## AJT17 (Dec 7, 2022)

Cuber.Hello.com(: said:


> If you used a F2L tutorial on YouTube, stop it. I tried doing that, but it was confusing, hard to follow, and just hard to follow altogether. I quit that and taught myself how to do it. I'm not averaging as much as you are, but my F2L is definitely fast.


I also struggled with watching F2L videos, so I have been trying to find optimal solutions for each case on my own, and I think I have gotten better since the start of this thread.


----------



## Cuber.Hello.com(: (Dec 7, 2022)

Cuber.Hello.com(: said:


> If you used a F2L tutorial on YouTube, stop it. I tried doing that, but it was confusing, hard to follow, and just hard to follow altogether. I quit that and taught myself how to do it. I'm not averaging as much as you are, but my F2L is definitely fast.


Me realizing I said "Hard to follow" after I already put it up.


----------



## Cuber.Hello.com(: (Dec 7, 2022)

AJT17 said:


> I also struggled with watching F2L videos, so I have been trying to find optimal solutions for each case on my own, and I think I have gotten better since the start of this thread.


Well, I mean, this thread WAS started a while ago.


Cuber.Hello.com(: said:


> Me realizing I said "Hard to follow" after I already put it up.


Me realizing I forgot to put twice after "'Hard to follow.'"


----------



## Arcanist (Dec 7, 2022)

Cuber.Hello.com(: said:


> If you used a F2L tutorial on YouTube, stop it. I tried doing that, but it was confusing, hard to follow, and just hard to follow altogether. I quit that and taught myself how to do it. I'm not averaging as much as you are, but my F2L is definitely fast.


what's your f2l split?


----------



## Cuber.Hello.com(: (Dec 7, 2022)

Arcanist said:


> what's your f2l split?


My what?


----------



## AJT17 (Dec 7, 2022)

> Well, I mean, this thread WAS started a while ago.


It hasn't been that long, only 3 months, but I have been making many improvements throughout those 3 months.


----------



## Arcanist (Dec 7, 2022)

Cuber.Hello.com(: said:


> My what?


how long does it take you to do f2l


----------



## Cuber.Hello.com(: (Dec 7, 2022)

AJT17 said:


> It hasn't been that long, only 3 months, but I have been making many improvements throughout those 3 months.


3 months is kinda a while. But yeah. I wish I could improve that quickly too.


Arcanist said:


> how long does it take you to do f2l


If I'm lucky, about 9 seconds. Unlucky, about 16.


----------



## Arcanist (Dec 7, 2022)

Cuber.Hello.com(: said:


> 3 months is kinda a while. But yeah. I wish I could improve that quickly too.
> 
> If I'm lucky, about 9 seconds. Unlucky, about 16.


thats actually pretty good but i feel like watching a few youtube videos could make you more consistent


----------



## Arcanist (Dec 7, 2022)

Cuber.Hello.com(: said:


> If you used a F2L tutorial on YouTube, stop it. I tried doing that, but it was confusing, hard to follow, and just hard to follow altogether. I quit that and taught myself how to do it. I'm not averaging as much as you are, but my F2L is definitely fast.


I used an f2l tutorial...


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Dec 7, 2022)

Arcanist said:


> thats actually pretty good but i feel like watching a few youtube videos could make you more consistent


Help me. I've watched every single Mr. Beast, Cocomelon, Coryxkenshin, and Vsauce video but I'm still not good at cubing. What can I do?


----------



## Arcanist (Dec 7, 2022)

DuckubingCuber347 said:


> Help me. I've watched every single Mr. Beast, Cocomelon, Coryxkenshin, and Vsauce video but I'm still not good at cubing. What can I do?


just watch jperm  (and yes i realize its a joke)


----------



## AJT17 (Dec 7, 2022)

I finally reached 10k solves, it has taken nearly 2 years, and I started out averaging 40-60 seconds, and now I am nearing 15 seconds. Also I got my first sub 15 ao25, which is a good sign. Next up 20k solves which I hope I can get before the end of my school year in May, but I might have a bit of high hopes for that.


----------



## Cuber.Hello.com(: (Dec 7, 2022)

AJT17 said:


> I just relearned my Z perm to M U M2 U M2 U M U2 M2, and it has made it a lot faster, and I find Z perms more enjoyable now.


I'm using this algorithm (Have actually been looking for a solution to the z perm case), but it doesn't work.


----------



## AJT17 (Dec 7, 2022)

Cuber.Hello.com(: said:


> I'm using this algorithm (Have actually been looking for a solution to the z perm case), but it doesn't work.


the M slice follows the same notation as L, so M moves the layer down, maybe that is the issue


----------



## Cuber.Hello.com(: (Dec 8, 2022)

AJT17 said:


> the M slice follows the same notation as L, so M moves the layer down, maybe that is the issue


Yeah, I figured it out.


----------



## AJT17 (Dec 9, 2022)

I am getting closer to averaging sub 15, I am somewhat consistently getting 15.8-16.4 second averages, and I have been getting my F2L done at around 8-11 seconds, and I sometimes mess up my OLL or PLL causing me to get times around 17-19 seconds.
Also I switch my CStimer to have the inspection time, and I feel like that has helped me to be better at cross, most of the time.


----------



## AJT17 (Dec 12, 2022)

I just got my first sub 10, but it could have been faster, because I got an A perm as my PLL and I am not too fast with them, but overall I am happy about this.

Generated By csTimer on 2022-12-12
single: 9.687

Time List:
10388. 9.687 U2 R2 B2 D2 B' R2 F U2 L2 B2 R2 F' L B' R2 U2 B' R U2 B'


----------



## Garf (Dec 12, 2022)

AJT17 said:


> I just got my first sub 10, but it could have been faster, because I got an A perm as my PLL and I am not too fast with them, but overall I am happy about this.
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2022-12-12
> single: 9.687
> ...


Nice job! Keep solving, and you will get more sub-10s as you practice.


----------



## AJT17 (Dec 12, 2022)

Garf said:


> Nice job! Keep solving, and you will get more sub-10s as you practice.


I have gotten 4 10's, and I recently got 2 on the same day, so I was just waiting until I broke my PB, and I will continue to practice.


----------



## AJT17 (Dec 12, 2022)

U2 R2 B2 D2 B' R2 F U2 L2 B2 R2 F' L B' R2 U2 B' R U2 B'

Reconstruction
Inspection z2 y'
X-Cross B' U' L' U L F R' F'
Pair 2 R U2 R' U' R U R'
Pair 3 y U R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U'
Pair 4 y R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U'
OLL F R U R' U' F f R U R' U' f U' F' r U R' U' r' F R
PLL y' x' R U' R D2 R' U R D2 R2

While reconstructing I noticed a couple of alternate solutions that would have been better, but I am pleased with this solution


----------



## Garf (Dec 12, 2022)

AJT17 said:


> U2 R2 B2 D2 B' R2 F U2 L2 B2 R2 F' L B' R2 U2 B' R U2 B'
> 
> Reconstruction
> Inspection z2 y'
> ...


Here is my solution:
Inspection z2 x'
U L U' M' U2 F2 //xxcross
y U D' L' U' L D L' U2 L // 3rd and 4th pairs
U2 R U R' U R U2 R' F R U R' U' F' // OLL
x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 B' // PLL AB perm
The last B' would be done with a push similar to U'.
Also, try not to rotate for the last layer, and just turn the U layer.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Dec 12, 2022)

Garf said:


> Here is my solution:
> Inspection z2 x'
> U L U' M' U2 F2 //xxcross
> y U D' L' U' L D L' U2 L // 3rd and 4th pairs
> ...


Rotating saves two AUF's and allows you to cancel into the x rotation. This is a well-known technique at several levels. Feliks, Tymon, and Jay are just three examples. Rotations are only bad if they make your solve worse, this was not the case.


----------



## Jorian Meeuse (Dec 12, 2022)

Garf said:


> Here is my solution:
> Inspection z2 x'
> U L U' M' U2 F2 //xxcross
> y U D' L' U' L D L' U2 L // 3rd and 4th pairs
> ...


That doesnt work, i think you mean
Inspection z2 x'
U L' U' M' U2 F2 //xxcross
y U' D' L' U' L D L' U2 L // 3rd and 4th pairs
U2 R U R' U R U2 R' F R U R' U' F' // OLL
x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 B' // PLL AB perm


Also for 3rd and 4th pair, why not just do U' L' U L R U2 R' U R U R' or even Rw U R' U' Rw' R2 D R' U2 R D' R'? Idk if it is just me but that feels more natural


----------



## Garf (Dec 12, 2022)

Jorian Meeuse said:


> That doesnt work, i think you mean
> Inspection z2 x'
> U L' U' M' U2 F2 //xxcross
> y U' D' L' U' L D L' U2 L // 3rd and 4th pairs
> ...


The 3rd pair uses a keyhole technique to solve.


----------



## AJT17 (Dec 12, 2022)

A weird thing that relates to my sub 10 is that I had a dream last night that I got my first sub 10 and it was like a 9.1 or something, so when I got the 9.68 I just thought how funny of a coincidence that it was.


----------



## Jorian Meeuse (Dec 12, 2022)

Garf said:


> The 3rd pair uses a keyhole technique to solve.


Yes i know but it is not faster.


----------



## Garf (Dec 12, 2022)

Jorian Meeuse said:


> Yes i know but it is not faster.


I happen to be good at it, so the technique is good for me. Not good for everyone, but if you can do it well, then it is really good. Besides, less moves in this case.


----------



## Jorian Meeuse (Dec 12, 2022)

Garf said:


> I happen to be good at it, so the technique is good for me. Not good for everyone, but if you can do it well, then it is really good. Besides, less moves in this case.


Sorry, I wasnt thinking straight, your solution is faster, although it doesnt differ much because of the rotation


----------



## AJT17 (Dec 13, 2022)

What is the easiest ZBLL shape to learn/recognize?
I am using Anthony Brooks ZBLL PDF and I see that each shape is broken into different groups that are based on corner orientation, so would it matter which group I learned first?


----------



## Jorian Meeuse (Dec 13, 2022)

AJT17 said:


> What is the easiest ZBLL shape to learn/recognize?
> I am using Anthony Brooks ZBLL PDF and I see that each shape is broken into different groups that are based on corner orientation (i think you meant permutation), so would it matter which group I learned first?


Easiest to recognize is pi, because cp recog is free and unlike the H cases it is never ambiguous. The algs aren't great though (I have known them all), so if you start with a certain set I think L, T or U are best. I personally recommend starting out with all 2GLL's though.


----------



## AJT17 (Dec 13, 2022)

Jorian Meeuse said:


> Easiest to recognize is pi, because cp recog is free and unlike the H cases it is never ambiguous. The algs aren't great though (I have known them all), so if you start with a certain set I think L, T or U are best. I personally recommend starting out with all 2GLL's though.


Do you have a 2GLL alg set I could look at?


----------



## Jorian Meeuse (Dec 13, 2022)

AJT17 said:


> Do you have a 2GLL alg set I could look at?


I got my algs from algdb, just go to 3x3, zbll and then from every set learn all cases that only use R and U moves picking the alg that suits you best every time (for some cases I use algs that also use L moves but you decide)


----------



## Arcanist (Dec 13, 2022)

AJT17 said:


> I just got my first sub 10, but it could have been faster, because I got an A perm as my PLL and I am not too fast with them, but overall I am happy about this.
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2022-12-12
> single: 9.687
> ...


im not gonna lie i despise a perm even though its not even that bad


----------



## AJT17 (Dec 13, 2022)

I just learned my first ZBLL, and I think I have gotten fairly fast at it, but I haven't seen it in a solve yet.
Here is the alg (U) R' U' R' D' R U R' D R U2 R' D' R U2 R' D R2


----------



## Jorian Meeuse (Dec 13, 2022)

AJT17 said:


> I just learned my first ZBLL, and I think I have gotten fairly fast at it, but I haven't seen it in a solve yet.
> Here is the alg (U) R' U' R' D' R U R' D R U2 R' D' R U2 R' D R2


Nice! I use the same alg for that. If you know 3-style for BLD, you can understand this alg as being FB RB for corners (speffz) with a cancellation.


----------



## AJT17 (Dec 13, 2022)

Jorian Meeuse said:


> Nice! I use the same alg for that. If you know 3-style for BLD, you can understand this alg as being FB RB for corners (speffz) with a cancellation.


I cant even solve blind with the most basic method, but I am trying to learn the one on Jperm.net, so maybe I could understand it some day


----------



## Garf (Dec 13, 2022)

AJT17 said:


> I cant even solve blind with the most basic method, but I am trying to learn the one on Jperm.net, so maybe I could understand it some day


3-style just uses commutators. Some ZBLLS just use commutators.


----------



## AJT17 (Dec 13, 2022)

Garf said:


> 3-style just uses commutators. Some ZBLLS just use commutators.


That's interesting, I might look out for that then.


----------



## AJT17 (Dec 15, 2022)

I am wanting to learn how to solve blind and I was wondering if I should learn 2x2 blind before I learn 3x3 blind and if it will help me with 3x3 blind.


----------



## Arcanist (Dec 15, 2022)

AJT17 said:


> I am wanting to learn how to solve blind and I was wondering if I should learn 2x2 blind before I learn 3x3 blind and if it will help me with 3x3 blind.


it helps your understanding of like buffers and new cycles but you don't have to.


----------



## AJT17 (Dec 15, 2022)

Arcanist said:


> it helps your understanding of like buffers and new cycles but you don't have to.


Ok, I think I might learn 2x2 blind then, so I can have an easier time with memorization and the buffers and new cycles, thanks


----------



## AJT17 (Dec 18, 2022)

Can someone critique this Ao5 of 14.533 and give advice on things that I could improve upon.


----------



## Arcanist (Dec 19, 2022)

see i would try and help except for the fact that i average 5 seconds slower


----------



## gsingh (Dec 20, 2022)

AJT17 said:


> Can someone critique this Ao5 of 14.533 and give advice on things that I could improve upon.


Just a couple of things:
Learn more efficient F2L solutions, I noticed most of yours are REALLY bad. This video should help: 



Watch some example solves.
Learn F2L solutions for different angles.
Fix your cross, you generally didn't find the most efficient solution, and you re-gripped a lot. Use the solve cross tool on Cs.Timer
Learn full OLL.
Fix your fingertricks.


----------



## AJT17 (Dec 20, 2022)

gsingh said:


> Just a couple of things:
> Learn more efficient F2L solutions, I noticed most of yours are REALLY bad. This video should help:
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for replying, it is nice to finally get help that is personally tailored to me.
I have noticed that my F2L is quite bad, but I didn't know what to do to fix it, so thanks for the video.
I have been trying to watch more example solves, and I will continue to do so even more.
I have been working on cross for the past month and I will also try out the cross tool.
I am also currently working on learning full OLL, which I will try to learn fully by the end of next year at the latest.
Which of my finger tricks need to be worked on, and is there any video that I could watch to help improve them?


----------



## Burrito (Dec 20, 2022)

AJT17 said:


> I just learned my first ZBLL, and I think I have gotten fairly fast at it, but I haven't seen it in a solve yet.
> Here is the alg (U) R' U' R' D' R U R' D R U2 R' D' R U2 R' D R2


I learned 2GLL U first (first alg was left antisune + right antisune)


----------



## gsingh (Dec 20, 2022)

AJT17 said:


> Thanks for replying, it is nice to finally get help that is personally tailored to me.
> I have noticed that my F2L is quite bad, but I didn't know what to do to fix it, so thanks for the video.
> I have been trying to watch more example solves, and I will continue to do so even more.
> I have been working on cross for the past month and I will also try out the cross tool.
> ...


Not any specific finger tricks, but your general turning style was not very good.
I recommend Brian Sun's "Common Turning Habit That Stops You From Turning Fast" series.
Also, I forgot to mention this in the last post, but don't spam U U2 U' and stuff like that when you are pausing to recognize.
​


----------



## AJT17 (Jan 1, 2023)

No shot, my first solve of the year is a new personal best and another sub 10 second solve.
This year is already off to a great start, happy New Years every body!


----------



## AJT17 (Jan 1, 2023)

Reconstruction
Scramble D2 R2 D' R2 U' F2 U F2 L2 U L2 U B L B2 L2 D2 B2 R2 F2
Inspection z2
Cross F2 D2 R D F D'
1st Pair y U R U' R'
2nd Pair y' U R U R' L U L'
3rd Pair L' U' L
4th Pair y' U' R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R'
OLL U2 f R U R' U' f' U R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R
PLL R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U'

I wasn't expecting this as my first solve of the year, but I love that it happened. As my New Years resolution I want to try to become sub 12 consistently before the end of the year, and I think it is easily doable, I just have to keep practicing and learning. Let me know what your new years resolutions are, or what goals you want to accomplish this year.


----------



## Arcanist (Jan 1, 2023)

AJT17 said:


> Reconstruction
> Scramble D2 R2 D' R2 U' F2 U F2 L2 U L2 U B L B2 L2 D2 B2 R2 F2
> Inspection z2
> Cross F2 D2 R D F D'
> ...


hopefully consistently sub 15 and a sub 10 single for 3 by 3


----------



## Burrito (Jan 1, 2023)

AJT17 said:


> Reconstruction
> Scramble D2 R2 D' R2 U' F2 U F2 L2 U L2 U B L B2 L2 D2 B2 R2 F2
> Inspection z2
> Cross F2 D2 R D F D'
> ...


Full ZZ-CT and at least sub-15.


----------



## AJT17 (Jan 5, 2023)

I am not sure where the should go, but I beat the Mittens AI in chess, even though I did use basically everything the game gave to help me.


----------



## arbivara (Jan 5, 2023)

AJT17 said:


> I am not sure where the should go, but I beat the Mittens AI in chess, even though I did use basically everything the game gave to help me.



Maybe, if you used every help out there, then Mittens have beatten itself?


----------



## ProStar (Jan 5, 2023)

AJT17 said:


> View attachment 21600
> I am not sure where the should go, but I beat the Mittens AI in chess, even though I did use basically everything the game gave to help me.



Good job? Don’t know how impressive it is to beat an AI by doing whatever move a better AI tells you to do, but I guess congratulations


----------



## Arcanist (Jan 5, 2023)

whats your elo on chess.com?


----------



## arbivara (Jan 5, 2023)

Arcanist said:


> whats your elo on chess.com?



From the image, is seems to be 800, but I'm not sure which time control this is


----------



## AJT17 (Jan 5, 2023)

ProStar said:


> Good job? Don’t know how impressive it is to beat an AI by doing whatever move a better AI tells you to do, but I guess congratulations


This Mittens AI is one of the most difficult ones out there, even grandmasters struggled to beat it.


Arcanist said:


> whats your elo on chess.com?


I am pretty sure its just 800, I started playing not too long ago.


----------



## ProStar (Jan 5, 2023)

AJT17 said:


> This Mittens AI is one of the most difficult ones out there, even grandmasters struggled to beat it.



I’m aware. I don’t play chess much anymore but my ELO is around 1500 and I’m still reasonably in the chess community. The mittens AI isn’t actually incredible for an AI; latest and highest depth versions of Stockfish can easily beat it (as you’ve shown, even the web version of Stockfish that chess.com’s live analysis tool uses is able to beat it)


----------



## AJT17 (Jan 5, 2023)

ProStar said:


> I’m aware. I don’t play chess much anymore but my ELO is around 1500 and I’m still reasonably in the chess community. The mittens AI isn’t actually incredible for an AI; latest and highest depth versions of Stockfish can easily beat it (as you’ve shown, even the web version of Stockfish that chess.com’s live analysis tool uses is able to beat it)


Oh, ok I didn't know that it wasn't that great, I just thought it was a cool accomplishment.


----------

